# So In Europe It Stays....



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry my US friends, I was obviously wanting to have Alinghy win. 

That is done...not because I liked them, in fact, I used to like them more, but I also liked Team America (BMW?????   ), and they also deserved, but played bad, IMHO.

If its of any good now, I wanted the US to win , I would like to see it return to the US, because you guys have good sailing grounds, and the thing is Called America's Cup, not Swiss Cup....

Now...Why I wanted Alinghy to win??? Well as you may know, Cascais was a contender to host the ACC, until last minute, "el Rey De Espana"     , back stabbing everyone, reached in his "private" pocket and threw a few Million into the wheel, so it would be hosted in Spain....and it was. By the way, had it been hosted in Cascais with our winds, America would have won....From Spain, no good wind, no good weather.....

So my dear Americans, please vote for Portugal hosting....

Well, now that the Cup will be hosted in Europe again, Portugal, namely Cascais, the home of yours trylly, will have another chance at the hosting race!!!

If that happens, my boat is in the water, and I will be selling tickets soon


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd vote for Cascais hosting... but my opinion is biased.. one of my friends lives there...  BTW, I'm reserving my ticket now.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

SD...you have a friend in Portugal? What are the odds that you'd know TWO people from that small country!! (LOL)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Sorry my US friends, I was obviously wanting to have Alinghy win.
> 
> That is done...not because I liked them, in fact, I used to like them more, but I also liked Team America (BMW?????   ), and they also deserved, but played bad, IMHO.
> 
> ...


Ah me, in your dreams Bluebottle. In fact hasn't it already been decided that it will stay in Valencia ?

ps - the thing is named for the boat not the country after the first winner of the "Hundred Guinea Cup".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sale of America


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I for one will be attending the next time around weather it is held in Spain or Iceland. I certainly would vote for Cascais. (Even if Dog is going to be there!!) 

G- I'm in, save me a seat.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Really Giu? The venue isn't voted on. Besides didn't you say "I used to love it, I used to "idolate" those guys...now....I don't really give a ****...." Unless it is in Portugal and they have a team make it to the AC I guess.


----------



## TheSailingScoop (Dec 7, 2006)

It is rumored that Ernesto Bertarelli (Alinghi) has recently had a meeting with the prime minister of Italy, Romano Prodi, to possibly discuss the subject of hosting the 33rd America's Cup at an Italian venue. It is well known that the Louis Vuitton Act in Trapani was a huge success and this port would no doubt be on the list of preferred sites along with others, such as, Marseille (France), Lisbon (Portugal) and maybe even a venue in Greece! 

I think that ACM would be silly to effectively stop the momentum gained during the 32nd America's Cup by choosing to go to a different location coupled with the new class that apparently everyone wants so bad. A new venue would require at least a four year lead time and make it very difficult for the smaller teams to find sponsorship. In fact, most of the large European business' have board meetings scheduled for the third quarter of this year, and would make sponsorship decisions at this meeting. Surely ACM are aware of this and will make the obvious (to everyone else in the world) announcement soon that the 33rd America's Cup will be held in Valencia. Let's hope in 2009!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Vuitton just pulled out of the next cup. Bummer. Waves were felt around the entire world from this surprise announcement!


----------

